# Filtration system Idea



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi guy's, I have a idea for a filtration system but no idea if it will worck or not!!!!









I precise no tank are conected together and its juts drawing sorry for the poor quality


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

This may just work. I would recommend another holding tank in between the pump and the tanks. You may prevent some possible problems this way.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

What do you mean by a other holding tank??? And what could be the problem?

My big concern is on my return to the tank is i don't want the first tank over fill and not the other one on the same line!!!


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

And on the pool filter what will be the best? Bio ball, sand, scoche-brite, .....


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Bump of the days; still need idea THX


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Umm... I don't have any concrete advice, I just saw another reservoir, like your filtering reservoir, but a lot smaller installed after the pump and before the first tank. 
It randomly popped into my head when I saw your diagram - I just blurted it out 

As for the first tank(s) over flowing, you may want to think about a simple gravity system: the first tank to get filled will be higher than the next. Therefore all succeeding tank are slightly lower than the previous tanks. Then the water goes the direction you want it to. Sounds good in theory...


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Its just i don't want a over flow type system but a multi- tank canister filtration type


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

A canister has equal flow in and out of the filter. Your idea will not. You will flood the tanks. Your only option is the overflow system if you wish them to be on a the same sump. if you want, you can use divided extra long tanks and run each tank on its own powerhead in the sump, you just need overflows and a drilled hole for each section. Having the dividers have slots at the top will prevent an overflow if one side has more output than the other


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Delete please, fat finger double post


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

For now my system is overflow but i don't like the idea of the water going on each tank before go back to filtration


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Thx guy's for your answer but i did some test yesterday and yes it will work but i need to put a ball valve on each intake, each outtake and adjust one tank at the time and if i want to close one tank, well i need to readjust the flow on all other tank. The only way thats can work nicely is to link all tank between them. But i just found a other utility for my pool filter, i go take a look at 265 gal corner tank tomorrow so i guess it will be a nice filtration for it


----------

